# Smoked Trout



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2020)

I picked up some rainbow trout half off today.  Need get going today.  What a good brine for these?  Should I add cure?  I am guess the MES with mailbox be the best bet to smoke?


----------



## Murray (Oct 24, 2020)

Cured and Smoked Salmon Recipes | Food Network Canada
					

A Food Network Canada Recipe




					www.foodnetwork.ca
				




Here’s one that we like. It’s a Canadian recipe so the Whiskey we used is a Rye Whiskey. We aren’t fans of the Lox texture so I smoked it till it flaked with a fork. I used table salt since I didn’t have Kosher salt, first impression was a tad too salty, I’m betting had I used course Kosher salt the salt taste would be good. I smoked with Alder dust in an Amazen oval tube in my MES mailbox for 6 hours. My impression was it needed more smoke, my wife thought it was perfect as far as smoke flavour. Salmon went in the smoker for 3 hours at 120F then 3 hours at 160F, pulling the smaller pieces sooner. I used Salmon filets, skin on, you have Trout so maybe less brine time since your filets will be thinner. Another note, I didn’t do a fry test before smoking, had I done one I could have rinsed/soaked the fish to reduced the salt content.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2020)

I ended up using this.  Going to soak for 4 hours then dry overnight.  Just gotta figure out how to smoke tomorrow.

    2 rainbow trout fillets boned
    8 cups water
    1/3 cup coarse kosher salt
    1/2 cup Truvia Brown Sugar Blend
    2 tbsp soy sauce
    1 tbsp sriracha sauce
    4 garlic cloves , minced
    1 tbsp fresh ground black pepper
    1 tbsp paprika
    1 tsp thyme


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

I may be late, but this is my goto. 



			http://www.uncledavesenterprise.com/file/garden/storage/The%203%20Men's%20Fish%20Smoking%20Process.pdf
		


Chris


----------

